# Sitatunga hunting



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Sititunga is a fairly difficult specie to hunt Bossie, their prefered habitat makes them very hard to sneak up on. I hunted two in the Bangwuelu swamps in Zambia, both were shot very early morning sitting on an outlook platform. 1st one was shot at 322m and the second 357m. With bow you are going to be very, very busy....

The costs involved is paying a registered outfitter and ph, day fees and the end of the day the R15000+ price tag if you can get a permit.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

They are awesome animals. I know it is not going to be easy.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> The costs involved is paying a registered outfitter and ph, day fees and the end of the day the R15000+ price tag if you can get a permit.


Engee, you mention a permit. Are they protected or something?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Sitatunga*

The spiral horned make excellent trophies.Engee I think Lord Derby and other Eland also fall into this category,although they are not Tragelaphus..Mountain Njala would also be a great challenge.What did she do to deserve this...She would be one of the first ladies that has ever shot these animals with a bow.Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> The spiral horned make excellent trophies.Engee I think Lord Derby and other Eland also fall into this category,although they are not Tragelaphus..Mountain Njala would also be a great challenge.What did she do to deserve this...She would be one of the first ladies that has ever shot these animals with a bow.Fantastic!!!!


And the problem I have is that she is tenacious. If she made up her mind come hell or high water, she will attempt it. Fortunaltey I love hunting and the outdoors and is sort of her personal guide, so it is not a huge shlep for me:wink:. 

Engee, I understand they can be hunted from boats with elevated decks. Have you seen or know of people that attempted this?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey

I thought my missus had expensive taste! Heidi is after one of the most expensive "Slams" in hunting!
There are something like 17 different species to hunt and they'll take you to very exotic places like Ethiopia, C.A.R, Cameroon, Tanzania, Sudan & Chad.
The word *exotic* in hunting means **@&%^*!!!! EXPENSIVE*

There are 4 species of Kudu and 5 or 6 species of Bushbuck alone!

Sitatunga can be hunted with a bow but it's very difficult. As Ingozi mentioned, their habitat makes it hard to get close enough with archery tackle. Expect to take shots of 80 to 90 yards.
If Heidi is very serious about it, you can PM me and I'll put you on to some of the outfitters that I know in Zambia & Tanzania. Sitatunga is no longer on license in Botswana and we don't expect them to be available for many years, if ever again.

As for price...Expect to pay about $US 450 to 550 p/p/p/d minimum 14 days, trophy fees, conservation fees, dip & pack, airfare and in most cases also chartered flights. Also add medical insurance, shots needed, tips for your PH and camp staff and you should be getting close to the eventual cost of your safari. Don't forget Taxidermy costs, additions to your home to accomodate the trophies, lighting etc.

Tanzania is a good place to start as you can take 3 of the species on Heidi's wishlist in one country. You would need to look at a 30 day Safari for this though. Greater Kudu, Lesser Kudu and East African Sitatunga in one trip.

Good luck!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bushkey
> 
> I thought my missus had expensive taste! Heidi is after one of the most expensive "Slams" in hunting!
> There are something like 17 different species to hunt and they'll take you to very exotic places like Ethiopia, C.A.R, Cameroon, Tanzania, Sudan & Chad.
> ...


Eish!!!!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Sitatunga*



ASG said:


> Bushkey
> 
> I thought my missus had expensive taste! Heidi is after one of the most expensive "Slams" in hunting!
> There are something like 17 different species to hunt and they'll take you to very exotic places like Ethiopia, C.A.R, Cameroon, Tanzania, Sudan & Chad.
> ...


ASG except from the Greater and Lesser Kudu who are the other two?Africa is a hunter's paradise.Bossie we can't wait for the foto's!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yes Philip, they are included. It's very true what Craig has said, it is one of the more sought after, expensive and difficult slams to get regardless with bow or rifle.

As I have it, correct me if I'm wrong, the Spiral Seven is:

1. Kudu (Southern, Western, Lesser ect.)
2. Common Nyala
3. Bushbuck (Cape, Chobe, Harnessed ect.)
4. Bongo
5. Eland (Cape or Lord Derby)
6. Sititunga
7. Mountain Nyala.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Philip

The Kudu are... Southern Greater, Lesser, East Cape & Greater Western.
Greater Western Kudu can be hunted in Sudan, Ethiopia and Chad.

Just in case you were wondering. A Lord Derby hunt in C.A.R will cost you about R 250 000.00 excluding trophy fees. That's just to get there and day fees for 14 days.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Hi Philip
> 
> The Kudu are... Southern Greater, Lesser, East Cape & Greater Western.
> Greater Western Kudu can be hunted in Sudan, Ethiopia and Chad.
> ...


Eish!!!!!again. I am going to take her Bushbuck hunting on our farm:wink: Is gona be lot cheaper and easier.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Sitatunga*



ASG said:


> Hi Philip
> 
> The Kudu are... Southern Greater, Lesser, East Cape & Greater Western.
> Greater Western Kudu can be hunted in Sudan, Ethiopia and Chad.
> ...


Thanks for the info,f$%^&ck!!Engee You are correct.A suppose a Giant Sable hunt would also be expensive.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Jaaa Manne!

Hunting all these wonderful species and countries is unfortunately only available to the Rich and Shameless!

Imagine how kak it is for me to visit these game ranches and concessions that I could never afford to hunt on?
Speaking to some of the outfitters that I work with makes me sick.
I got a letter from one of them a few days ago to thank us for helping with his brand building. He got a confirmed booking for Euro 110 000.00!

Last week I was with an outfitter when we collected his client at the "airstrip" on the ranch. The guy arrived in a Cessna Citation jet!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

We can only dream...............


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Jaaa Manne!
> 
> Hunting all these wonderful species and countries is unfortunately only available to the Rich and Shameless!
> 
> ...


It is getting ridiculous. We can't compete against the Dollar. A Cessna Citation...Eish!!!! Na, this Sitatunga thing is going to have to stay a dream. 

And Bongo?:tongue:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Self guided, no guarantee, stay in the bush in tents with Pygmy's was around R100 000, the last time I checked, excluding airfare, food, drink and trophy exporting fees, that is to say if you get one.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Self guided, no guarantee, stay in the bush in tents with Pygmy's was around R100 000, the last time I checked, excluding airfare, food, drink and trophy exporting fees, that is to say if you get one.


Is that for the Bongo?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey

There are two species of Bongo. Cameroon is cheaper to hunt in than C.A.R
Here are prices from the 2004 season.

Basic Safari Rate: Giant Eland & Bongo (21 days) $US 35000.00

The above pricing excludes, trophy fees ($2379 per species) , insurance, chartered plane @ $3000 per person, Visa @ $205, hunting licence @ $1000 per person, crating & shipping to airport @ $410 per hunter and shipping to final destination, customs @ $35, C.I.T.E.S @ $50 per hunter, flat fee of 
$400 for drinks, hotel costs, ammo tax @ $3.38 per shot fired or arrow fired, gratuities for safari staff and P.H's.

As this will be Heidi's safari. Your observer fee will only be $6000.00
The safari will be confirmed once a deposit of 60% of the total hunting package has been received.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I'll just stick to reading of the hunts in the ASG magazine.......


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> I'll just stick to reading of the hunts in the ASG magazine.......


It seems I will have to as well.:embara:


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Just a correction ...*



INGOZI said:


> Yes Philip, they are included. It's very true what Craig has said, it is one of the more sought after, expensive and difficult slams to get regardless with bow or rifle.
> 
> As I have it, correct me if I'm wrong, the Spiral Seven is:
> 
> ...


The spiral seven includes Lesser Kudu and not Mt Nyala, Thanks


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> I'll just stick to reading of the hunts in the ASG magazine.......


I will second you on that one Engee


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Craig sent me a coppy of the ASG mag with some extra goodies. It truly is a great hig quality mag with awesome photos and articles. I want to thank him for that.:clap:


----------

